# Halos or stock lights...



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

...looks better


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Halo's, just not crome or black. Paint them something different, maybe white.

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW Seth I have some problem with Highs.The lows one are working perfect but the highs are dead


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I say the Halos. But I would change the grill to match them.

Ive been thinking of getting some halos and painting them white, but im scared I would mess up and end up wasting money.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

halo but paint white !


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

stock.. sell the halos.. too much wiring crap to worry about.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *stock.. sell the halos.. too much wiring crap to worry about. *


 Maybe....indecisions....kill


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Roll w/ the halos. Looks better IMHO.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do the D2S halos and paint it white ! that would be dope !


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *stock.. sell the halos.. too much wiring crap to worry about. *


I had no problem wiring my halos, I dunno what all the confusion is, just ditch the shitty wiring harness they sell you and splice it all in, should take no more than 10 minutes to wire... actually no more than 5.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I like the stock ones better...

but, only because they match better with the car and the fog/driving lights. The halos would look better I think if you had circular fog lights, that way, they'd match. But, if I remember correctly, you have the Altezza tails... those the halos would match better with those.

I'd like to see the halos and fogs on to see what it looks like in the dark... they really have to flow together is what it all comes down to for me.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i have ur solution! keep the halo's and get a 98 grille


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

or get the crystal clear headlights from liu


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *or get the crystal clear headlights from liu *


yeah at $190 for the headlights shipped to your door from China with the H4 adapters and maybe the H4 bulbs too, its a very good deal


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Just for the record,
I've seen some 99's (the headlamp with the notch) that are 'crystal clear'. All other years, 99 included, sold in NA have a fogged lens. However, some of the 99's have a clear lens. For those that want the clear lens (don't know if it qualifies as 'crystal' although the bulb light refractor has a multi facet look) try junk yards in the area. 
Remember though, you get the notch.

Seth


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Woah, I never noticed that type of grill on a b14. FUGLY! Get the 98 grill!


----------

